
Let’s Code: Test-Driven JavaScript - Garbage
http://www.letscodejavascript.com/
======
yaddayadda
Let's Code: Test-Driven JavaScript

\- already raised $39,331 on kickstarter [1]

\- charging 'early' subscribers $19.95/month, but then it goes up to
$24.95/month [2]

OR

Test-Driven JavaScript Development (Developer's Library)

\- paperback or pdf for a one time fee of $32.62 [3],[4]

\- Kindle for a one time fee of [5] (although the font size appears to be an
issue [6])

\- subscription based, along with 9 other books for $19.99/month [7]

\- subscription based, along with all other Safari digital library offerings
for $42.99

\- if using the pdf, kindle, or safari subscription versions can be text
searched

For a guy trying to learn JavaScript in his spare time, this one's a no
brainer

[1] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/188988365/lets-code-
test...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/188988365/lets-code-test-driven-
javascript)

[2] <http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/subscribe>

[3] <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0321683919/>

[4] [http://www.informit.com/store/test-driven-javascript-
develop...](http://www.informit.com/store/test-driven-javascript-
development-9780321684042)

[5] <http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004519O02/>

[6] [http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-content-
search/results/re...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-content-
search/results/ref=cm_srch_q_rtr/?query=Kindle&search-alias=community-
reviews&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&idx.asin=B004519O02)

[7] <https://ssl.safaribooksonline.com/subscribe>

EDITED: hopefully paragraph breaks come through this time

------
jdlshore
I was thrilled to see this show up in my logs. I've been working on the
screencast for months and months and I was thinking about doing a Show HN. Now
I don't have to. I'm happy to answer any questions anybody might have.

Here's the HN discussion from when the series was launched on Kickstarter last
year: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977240>

~~~
ymn_ayk
I wonder if you use any client side framework like backbone.js or ember.js.
How do you make Client-Server communication? I hope you use websockets, so we
can learn how to write tests with websockets. Thanks

~~~
jdlshore
I haven't gotten to that point in the series yet, but WebSockets are on the
agenda, probably using Socket.IO.

The only client side library we're using at the moment is JQuery, other than
test frameworks.

In general, the show tends to focus on understanding things deeply before
applying frameworks and libraries. JQuery (and eventually, Socket.IO) is an
exception because of how it abstracts away browser differences.

~~~
jdlshore
Oh, and we're using Raphaël to abstract away vector graphics differences. (In
particular, IE 8 uses VML and the other browsers we're supporting use SVG.)

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a great story for HN. It has current technology, a how-to slant, and
it's a terrific example of how to put together a learning-driven web business.
Great job, James!

ADD: I hope I'm not being too nosy, but I'd love to see some traffic and
conversion numbers from you. I love the structure of this site.

~~~
jdlshore
Thanks! I'll share what I can. I don't track site traffic (but I can tell you
that I've bumped Heroku up to 4 dynos to keep response time solid) but I do
track media traffic, since I pay for that separately. I've already served over
twice the video bytes today as I did all day yesterday. Those are probably
mostly the demo video. [1]

The main thing I track is subscriptions, and free trial conversions.
Subscriptions are up an impressive amount--proportionally about the same as
the media traffic, actually. It will be interesting to see if the conversion
numbers change.

Credit for the site design goes to Primate in Scotland [2]. They did a
beautiful job with the design as well as CSS coding, and I couldn't be happier
with the result. Any remaining issues you see are my fault. :-)

[1] <http://www.letscodejavascript.com/#demo>

[2] <http://primate.co.uk/>

------
noinput
This whole series looks fantastic. Just subscribed, looking forward to the
lessons and learning your approach. Thanks for doing this!

------
parasight
Cool! The free trial week really made it an easy decision for me to subscribe.

------
thejosh
Missed the kickstarter but will gladly subscribe!

~~~
jdlshore
Thanks!

------
indubitably
buffering

~~~
jdlshore
I have a geo-balanced CDN with 10Gbit connections in Florida and Amsterdam,
with routing optimized to perform well in Australia and East Asia as well.
Traffic isn't unusually high today, so performance should be excellent. If
you're sure it's not your local connection, can you contact me (james at
letscodejavascript) so I can troubleshoot the issue?

------
bcit-cst
wwow..

------
wowzery
wow...

